# Pochmann's method



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello,

Who knows what time is the most quickly to solve the cube with Pochmann's method ? 

Guillaume.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 30, 2006)

If you mean just the basic method...then:

T perm + setup/down moves = 4 seconds
J perm + setup/down moves = 4 seconds (these are averages)
Y perm + setup/down moves = 4 seconds

on average you have to solve...11 edges, 7 corners???

44 + 28...

It is hard to distinguish the lucky case, but on a really easy solve, if you go by the rules on speedcubing.com...

you get 8 edges + 6 corners...= 32 + 24 = 56 seconds, of course those executions aren't amazingly fast, but I think that if you did, with no delays at all...then you could get a 40 seconds execution and with good memo a 30 second memo...its possible...

Meh...this what ur looking for???


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 11, 2006)

speaking of pochmann's method, when memorizing, i understand the whole story idea, but how do u know if the orientation is correct? meaning: when memorizing how do you tell yourself if the orientation is correct in the story?


----------

